# 7116 Fair Value??



## ropari (Sep 17, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what a fair value would be for a 1986 7116 with good deck. 16 HP B&S and carb' just rebuilt by Simplicity shop. Hyd' lift, also. Everything else looks pretty good...less than normal wear for its age. Thanks


----------

